# Recover deleted files in server 2008



## akaki

Hi,
I've win 2008 server & using it as a domain. Create a share folder & every member using it. Suddenly few files were deleted by 1 user before scheduled back up. Is there any way to recover/retrieve those deleted files without harming the server?

Thanks...


----------



## Shekka

Do you keep multiple backups? Restoring the missing files from the last good known backup (hopefully they are there), is the best bet.

If you don't have them on a backup then you could try data recovery software...


----------



## hoyin007

To avoid the same problem in future, you can enable Volume Shadow Copy Services.

You can set potion of the volume you try to protect like 10GB+ disk space and create schedules Snap Shot of files. All files deleted and changes will be record and able to roll back to previous time (down to individual folder or file)

You still need proper backup, and this is not replacement of your backup services.


----------



## piyushagrawal

I'll suggest you to try Exchange Recovery Tool 
All the data deleted can be recovered with ease.
Plus, you can also have a look at which files can be recovered.

We used this software in our company Lepide


----------



## wilsong

Hello there,
Recovery can be made from any storage device but the only condition for recovery is that, the location from where the data was lost should not be written with the other data, means to say that the space must not be overwritten. For recovery any undelete software can be used. There are number of trail version downloads are available on internet you can download any one of them and can perform the recovery.

Regards
Wilson


----------

